# Track Building Articles - Speed Inc Site



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have started converting all of the step by step track building articles that cover the original Woodrum Ridge Raceway, including wiring, scenery and other related "how-to's". Articles covering the years 2007 through 2009 are posted so far. You can find them here: Woodrum Ridge Raceway – Original Track 2007 to 2017 

-Paul


----------

